# Heating Glass Terrarium For Poison Dart Frog



## EcologyMatt (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi guys,

I'm fairly experienced in the lizards and snakes. Not had any in good few years and wanted a change. Thinking about the poison dart frog route. 

Whats would be the best way to heat a glass terrarium for ambient temperature gradient ? 

I've always had wooden vivariums which obviously used a ceramic heat bulb in ceramic bulb holder on a dimming thermostat which will be rather different to glass terrarium.

I'm looking to do a fully planted out terrarium, bioactive substrate and try keep it as a closed system if possible. Of course, will be feeding the dart frogs etc. 

Many thanks for the advice in advance. 

Yours sincerely,

Matt


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Matt
Many of us use the central heating to regulate temperatures for our vivs.
With the winter months it`s worse because of all the draughts etc that find their way into the house, I know one guy who`s house is at the bottom of the scale for keeping heat in.
You`ll have to decide on where your keeping your viv and if possible cut down on the draughts in that room.
Heat mats are a waste of time.
But although my vivs are kept fairly stable with the central heating I`ve found that the lamps I`m using (Arcadia jungle dawns) are actually radiating heat through the top glass into the vivs.
This isn`t the full answer but it does help.
The main thing is to watch for is night temps not dropping below 16/18C and try to get them up above 22C during the day, preferably about 25C.
If you have the viv in a spare room maybe a small oil heater will do the job.
It will take a little thought to sort it out but it can be done.


Mike


----------



## Boiling Mad Frog (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi, 
I've also had problems on the heat front with a 90x45x60 exo terra setup.
It has an eggcrate false bottom incorporating a water feature and pond, this is run through a Eheim external filter. There is a polycarbonate lid with a couple of closable vents, on top of this are two light canopies, one has 2 tubes+2 LED's, the other has 2 jungle dawn + 1 moonlight bulb at this time. Even so I was still only reaching 2 or 3 degrees above the ambient room temperature which is normally 18-20 degrees, this not being high enough for the little critters in my charge, I invested in a 200w Hydor inline heater and after 3 days playing around the combination of lights and heater seems to be working out just fine.:2thumb:



Regards Boiling Mad Frog


----------

